# A couple discussion worthy links...



## boboratory (Mar 14, 2012)

Peoples, please accept my apologies at popping in and out, it's been a little busy here in the Brick Cave, but I found a couple things I thought you would find interesting and discussion worthy...

First up:

   Here's a note about the Amazon Kindle Singles program, apparently some information has come out about how much Authors are making through the program, and this guy has interviewed some of them...

Exclusive: How Much Do Kindle Singles Authors Make? | paidContent

   I also pulled the Amazon page with the guidelines for submitting to the Singles Program 

Amazon.com: Kindle Singles Submissions - Policy, Editorial Guidelines for Kindle Singles eBooks

   Next up is a Reddit post from an author that went Full time. Read through the comments, it seems like alot of invaluable information here...

IAmA Self-published author who quit his day job. AMA : IAmA

Hope everyone is well, post with you soon!

Bob


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Boboratory.  One thing that popped out at me, though, was that all of the authors mentioned in that first article were nonfiction authors.


----------



## boboratory (Mar 15, 2012)

Elder,

   I saw that as well- I wonder if that was from the interviewer in regards to the site he was publishing for. I had a strategy session with one of my authors today regarding submitting to it, and since the guidelines say they are open, we are going to give it a try. I'll keep everyone posted.

   The real meat of Hugh's article (the reddit) was his discussion about when publishers approached him and wanted to pull all his stuff down (erasing the existing reviews) and put it all back up new. Good stuff to think about.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 21, 2012)

The Kindle Singles program...in general is for "big name" non-fiction writers. They do have just a handful of fiction titles (less then 20) so I'm not so sure how easy/difficult it would be for a new author to be accepted to the program.


----------

